# Possible Purchase for Dressage, what do you guys think?



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Cinn I am going to be totally honest here but I would pass this one over. Messy messy messy, tight through her back, inattention and no focus, completely inbalanced. Shooting off the leg, avoiding contact, and generally not taking aides very well at all. She will take a *lot* of training to get near a dressage ring, even at a low level.

Of course with training I am sure she could do something but if you are looking to progress I don't see anything truly exceptional about her that would make me say she is worth the effort of all the hours it will take to get her going in the right direction.

In short, she seems like a nice enough horse but whatever training she has had (in my humble opinion) has actually been _detrimental_ to her as a dressage prospect.

What happened with Cinny? He is one of my faves


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I still have Cinny but I think he's going to bottom out at level 1 to be honest. I started a thread in the dressage forum about our current issue. His sacroiliac just can't seem to handle a lot of the propulsion from the hind and he doesn't seem to be comfortable doing anything tighter than a 15m at the canter. I love him dearly, but he was bought with an "all around" horse in mind and I now want to be more serious with dressage than I thought I would when I initially bought Cin, dressage was just going to be for foundation training and move on. I just know we can't afford the kind of horse I want, so I figure I'd have to get something that would take a few years of work but would be more suited than Cin to dressage. I'm worried that I am pushing Cin to fit a mold that he was never meant to fit into.


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

If I may shed my two cents: the presenting rider's seat did not really help the horse to get on the aids and into the bit. The mare is def. in need of training and of calming down a bit and certainly not one to take to a show tomorrow, but to truly gauge her willingness to get into the bit and onto the aids, I think she will have to be seen ridden under a more experienced (dressage) rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm thinking I might drive out there and take her for a test ride, it's an hour away though. If I do I will try to get video.

I asked about a lease with option to buy, but the terms seem a little steeper than I like although they probably aren't bad terms. They are selling for 800 and the lease with option to buy would be to lease until March (first schooling show) at 150 per month which would be 600 by march right there which I wouldn't get back if I don't buy her but go towards sale cost if I do. Then I have to pay for her winter shots, all farrier, vet, board, feed, tack etc. No tack will come with her. Every horse I leased in the past the owners paid for shots, teeth etc so...not sure on this one.

She says he only concern is that the horse be used instead of sitting, but yet...I don't know. I know this horse would need a LOT of work before going into the show ring. I may be able to do intro at most the first year.

In the vids she seems to me like she's trying, she just doesn't quite understand because her rider is speaking a different language than she is used to.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

LittleZeasel said:


> If I may shed my two cents: the presenting rider's seat did not really help the horse to get on the aids and into the bit. The mare is def. in need of training and of calming down a bit and certainly not one to take to a show tomorrow, but to truly gauge her willingness to get into the bit and onto the aids, I think she will have to be seen ridden under a more experienced (dressage) rider.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree, I know I do not have the best dressage seat in the world, but I think I may have improved enough to sit back and a bit more balanced. The rider here is sitting like she is ready to run barrels, which is pretty much what she knows how to do. I'm sure if I sat on a barrel horse and tried to ride it like a dressage horse, it would probably look pretty sloppy too. 

Like I said, she may be worth a test run. However I have just been told that she cribs but ONLY right after eating grain. So I'm thinking, possible ulcers??? Is there anything else that might cause that?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

To be honest, the rider is not doing him any favors and he is going to need a LOT of work, which may or may not pay off. She seems more concerned with his ability to speedwalk sideways while counterbending than working correctly.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I say, go for a test ride. See how she really moves and feels. Could be just rider error.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I am not overly enthusiastic with her movement, personally. She would be OK at training and first, but I don't see her going too much further. She has tight choppy movement. She has been trained poorly and most of what she knows will have to be unlearned before proper training can be started.

BUT, go ride her and see what you can do with her. Every horse you get on will teach you something, even if you have no intention of buying her. Horses can make dramatic changes when someone they "mesh" with gets on them. You never really know until you try them.


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

LittleZeasel said:


> If I may shed my two cents: the presenting rider's seat did not really help the horse to get on the aids and into the bit. The mare is def. in need of training and of calming down a bit and certainly not one to take to a show tomorrow, but to truly gauge her willingness to get into the bit and onto the aids, I think she will have to be seen ridden under a more experienced (dressage) rider.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree..her riding was really distracting me from watching the horse. 

I say it wouldn't hurt to go look at her, if she isn't too far away.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I see a tight, choppy horse with very little in the way of any training and what the woman is probably feeling as "prior Dressage training" is simply whatever was put on the horse when it was broke prior to racing. It's a racing horse, registered with a racing club that has most likely only ever raced in its life and the likelihood of it magically becoming a Dressage horse with a different rider is slim. Judging by the videos, you couldn't pay me to stand close enough to the horse to capture video of it being ridden, let alone actually put a leg over it. 
After a good year of basic rehab I might watch another video but as she is right now I wouldn't even go look. This is one of those horses for sale cheap, but is going to cost you a lot in training, vet work, chiro, etc... and honestly, will probably get you no further than first level anyways!!
Please pass on this mare as I think she is nearly dangerous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm assuming the rider is also the owner, and at least she has enough sense to sell the horse. That's the biggest favor she could do bc that horse DOES NOT look very happy being ridden that way. I agree and would say to go look at her, maybe you'll feel a connection. Good luck!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

WEll, I've decided to not even lease her. I'm just going to save up this winter and maybe look at something in the spring, if at all. I worked with a new trainer tonight and we were able to get a lot of things out of Cinny that I have never gotten from him before and she thinks that he has a lot more potential than I am giving him credit for. So there we go


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> WEll, I've decided to not even lease her. I'm just going to save up this winter and maybe look at something in the spring, if at all. I worked with a new trainer tonight and we were able to get a lot of things out of Cinny that I have never gotten from him before and she thinks that he has a lot more potential than I am giving him credit for. So there we go


I am glad to hear it, Cinny is a lovely horse and I would be sad if we didn't get to see his pretty lil face on here anymore!

Best of luck to both of you!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Cinnys Winny, I'd keep up with the canter programme, perhaps get a chiro to give her the once over to make sure there isn't anything restricting her, and keep the hard work up! It might just take time and work with her, but don't give up hope 

If you are looking for something, why not look at something that has maybe competed at low level and is a bit more mature, not old, but something about 8 or so, that will help you, and you can develop? Winter is a better time to buy, people are stuggling to find hay for their horses, and some can't cope and have reasons for selling on, so they tend to be peanuts! I would always buy a horse in winter where possible, and sell in early spring!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> Cinnys Winny, I'd keep up with the canter programme, perhaps get a chiro to give her the once over to make sure there isn't anything restricting her, and keep the hard work up! It might just take time and work with her, but don't give up hope
> 
> If you are looking for something, why not look at something that has maybe competed at low level and is a bit more mature, not old, but something about 8 or so, that will help you, and you can develop? Winter is a better time to buy, people are stuggling to find hay for their horses, and some can't cope and have reasons for selling on, so they tend to be peanuts! I would always buy a horse in winter where possible, and sell in early spring!


Thank you, and yes Cinny is currently on a chiro regime as well as joint/lig supplements and an occasional massage therapy. The vet is thinking that maybe in spring we might bring out the x-ray machine and see what is REALLY going on in there as he thinks it might be a bone chip or something that is easily remedied, if he doesn't stop having the issues before then. I think for winter I'm going to find him a nice wood quarter sheet to work out with just to keep his hips nice and warm, and I do keep him blanketed as well when the weather is consistently below 45 or 40 starting with a light sheet and then as it gets colder building up to our heavy weatherbeeta.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

She seems like a green broke, skittish TB who happens to move eratically off of leg pressure. She seems tight, dysfunctional, erratic, she doesn't seem to extend well and doesn't engage her hind end at all. She also seems to hate the contact with the bit. I would either pass her up, or buy her and send her to a trainer. And probably wouldn't pay over $500.

Of course some of this could be rider error. You never know until you go ride her.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad to see you're sticking with Cinny. 

All I see in the vid is a barrel horse. Their training has already done their damage. She's riding in an english saddle like she's in a barrel saddle and coming into the pen. It's doing nothing for the horse. The canter looks downhill.... but it's hard to tell who's at fault. Poor thing.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

MudPaint said:


> Glad to see you're sticking with Cinny.
> 
> All I see in the vid is a barrel horse. Their training has already done their damage. She's riding in an english saddle like she's in a barrel saddle and coming into the pen. It's doing nothing for the horse. The canter looks downhill.... but it's hard to tell who's at fault. Poor thing.


I agree, I think part of why I was thinking of getting her is that I just felt bad for her. My stable owner says the only way she would do anything good at dressage is to make a dressage baby with HIS Freisian stallion. It was tempting but if I want a dressage baby, I'll go find one of the "unwanted" foals roaming around out there. My friend says that sometimes some decent accidental cross breeds (draft/qh or tb etc) sneak into the auctions or other sales because the farmers think they aren't going to make good cow horses. She found a Perch cross that has turned out to be a wonderful dressage horse


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

good choice cinny - for a dressage prospect I wouldnt have touched her....


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

i'd be tempted to pass. in vid 3 she looks a bit short / lame.

if you want to do top dressage, perhaps consider a warmblood ? x


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Hoping you get even further with Cinny with this new trainer!

I personally would look for a 3 or 4 year old. Something that is started but something you could train YOUR way.


----------

